# What bottles fit the Lansinoh pump?



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I can't find Lansinoh bottles in any store and if I can pick up bottles that will fit it in a store rather than having to order them, I'd prefer that. I know that the Avent bottles are too wide, which are what I used for DS. Has anyone used this pump and found bottles that fit it?


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

The Lasinoh pump is the same as the Ameda Purely Yours, I believe. The Ameda bottles will fit it, or you can order an adapter for a few dollars and pump right into the Avent bottles. That's what I have.


----------

